# Ga16de brake conversion



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

Does anyone know if the se-r caliphers will fit onto the 95 se or do i need to change the bracket too. And another thing, anyone know the word on that rear brake conversion Fast Brakes was makin, and whats the price on it if its out?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yes.. se-r calipers will fit on, and the caliper should come with torque bracket.. but why se-r.. go ad22vf

rear brake conv. is out, its like 300.. with rotors, and pads.. no calipers though..

fastbrakes.com


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, Go Ad22vf's They a lil' thicker than the SE-R's meaning more room to dissipate heat therefore and pad and rotor that can handle some brakin'. All you'll need to do is find a 91-94 NX2000 and yank the calipers + brackets to the steering knuckle and the rotor. It is a direct bolt on. Chris at SR20development.com got my complete set new with carbon fiber pads and crossed drilled and slotted rotors for $500.00. Not bad for brand new brakes now I jus' need to convert my rears to disc and get some stainless steel brake line and I should be set. Oh, I have a question, if the Fastbrakes rear conversion kit doesn't come with rotors which do you use?? SE-R's???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

for once i can say i am glad to have a 98 200sx.. they already have to se-r brakes on them.. as for the rear brake conversion kits in fastbrakes systems, i think you just have to buy the rotors.. i know i got my power slotted rotors and kevlar brakes for 200.. so all i need is the stainless steel lines and im all set


----------

